

Things to Stop Doing on Facebook - edw519
http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/109538/7-things-to-stop-doing-now-on-facebook

======
wclax04
I was scared a few months ago when I joined my company network and they were
automatically permitted to view everything. Even though all of my other
settings are restricted to "Just Friends"

------
younata
Most of the points covered here are things that every kid or parent should
know.

The two things I wouldn't expect a kid or parent to know is the "don't make
yourself searchable", and the "don't overlook your privacy controls". The rest
is information that's been thrown at us since before the internet.

~~~
drivebyacct
Any idea why they don't want childrens' names in captions or tags?

~~~
nfnaaron
Lots of vague and specific scary things that parents think about. It comes
down to limiting information to reduce the risk of information combining into
something dangerous where the parts weren't dangerous by themselves.

You have a picture of your kid. You have your kid's name, on the picture or in
your profile. Other information in your facebook finally gives a clue about
where your kid goes to school.

It's relatively easy to snatch any random kid, although they might kick and
scream and call attention to the kidnapper during the act.

It's a little easier to trick a kid into "helping me find my lost puppy."

It's easier still to talk a kid into a car with "Hey Bobby, I'm a friend of
your dad. Yeah, your dad Joe Smith. He asked me to come pick you up 'cause
he's going to be late."

Just one example, hopefully that doesn't work with most kids but it might with
some. The point isn't this specific scenario, it's that when information is
combined it becomes completely new information usable in ways you may not have
foreseen. Kid snatchers are thinking about it way more than we are. Identity
snatchers are thinking about it way more than we are.

I took down all my kid's pictures (actually all my pictures) last week.

~~~
blueben
I can concoct a hundred different worst-case scenarios about how a bad guy can
do exactly this. You can't protect against all of them.

~~~
nfnaaron
"100% is impossible" is never a good argument.

------
noelchurchill
I just rechecked my settings and there were new things in there that were set
to visible to "everyone".

